
US banks made $10B processing small businesses loans - anonu
https://www.businessinsider.com/us-10-billion-fees-coronavirus-rescue-loans-2020-4
======
anonu
Probably should change the link to
[https://www.npr.org/2020/04/22/840678984/small-business-
resc...](https://www.npr.org/2020/04/22/840678984/small-business-rescue-
earned-banks-10-billion-in-fees)

------
giantg2
How to get rich:

Don't be a gold miner, sell the miners their shovels.

